
Can you trust CloudFlare with your personal data? - rahuldottech
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2019/11/can-you-trust-cloudflare-with-your-personal-data/
======
ktpsns
I would not trust anybody to delete data I have given them. I personally also
sometimes secretly harvest data ("maybe I could need them later?"), and I am
not an enterprise working for profit.

Therefore you better prepare your sign-up anywhere well. Use a single use-mail
address which actually _you_ can disable, instead of relying on somebody
disabling an account for you.

